# TemAve Net GmbH



## blubbla (24 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von der Firma TemAve Net GmbH im Juni eine Rechnung bekommen von 40,25€ für einen angeblichen Anruf bei der Service Hotline, den ich im April geätigt haben soll. Im Oktober erhielt ich dann eine Mahnung. Ich habe beides ignoriert weil ich von sowas schon gehört habe und von hausaufgaben-*****.com mal betroffen war. Jetzt erhielt ich Post von einem Rechtsanwalt der die Firma wohl vetritt und möchte von mir 94,71€ haben die ich bis Anfang Januar zahlen soll. Das sehe ich garnicht ei. Merkwürdig ist auch schon das eine falsche Adresse von mir angegeben ist. Ich wollte fragen ob ich mich richtig verhalte, dass zu ignorieren und wollte fragen wie man dagegen vorgehen kann das den Leuten das Handwerk gelegt wird.

Mfg


----------



## blubbla (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Sorry, hab den editieren Button nicht gefunden. Ich soll auch von einer Handy Nummer angerufen haben, die ich garnicht kenne und die auch nicht meine ist...


----------



## Rebreak (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Ein falsche Adresse ist angegeben? Wieso hast Du dann die Post erhalten bzw. geöffnet?
Wenn die Handynummer nicht Deine ist, wird wohl der Anwalt Schwierigkeiten haben, den Nachweis zu führen, das Du dort telefoniert hast.


----------



## blubbla (24 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Nur die Hausnummer ist nicht ganz korrekt, der Postbote kennt jedoch die richtige Adresse, deswegen ist es angekommen. Also soll ich es einfach ignorieren und vllt gegen die Nummer bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten?


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Es ist eine exakte Recherche Ihrerseits notwendig

http://www.firmenverzeichnis.mobi/firmen/1/TemAve_Net_GmbH,46998.html

Auch hier der HINWEIS es gibt hier KEINE Rechtsberatung und die nachfolgenden Überlegungen müssen nicht unbedingt alle notwendigen Aspekte berücksichtigen.

- Wieso ist die "Dienstleistung" nicht über die Telefonrechnung abgebucht
   worden?
- Welche Dienstleistung, ggf. über welche Page, Werbung, etc.?
- Wie sind sie an ihre Telefonnummer gekommen, ggf. selbst angerufen?
- EINZELVERBINDUNGSNACHWEIS prüfen, falls nicht ggf Anbieter befragen 


Grundsätzlich gilt egal wer schreibt, es sind AUSSERGERICHTLICHE Mahnungen. Entscheidend ist der MAHNBESCHEID, wobei das ausstellende Gericht NICHT DIE RICHTIGKEIT der Forderung überprüft!
Ab hier MÜSSEN SIE HANDELN und zwar UNVERZÜGLICH spriftlich Widerspruch einlegen. Dies ist auf dem Vordruck ohne weiteres möglich. 

Bitte bedenken Sie, die Forderung wird immer höher und sie sollten GENAU prüfen ob an der Forderung was dran ist oder nicht.

Noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.:-D


----------



## wahlhesse (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Ist ja alles schön und gut. Allerdings ist es NICHT Aufgabe des vermeintlichen Kunden, zu beweisen, ob ein Vertrag geschlossen wurde oder nicht. Das gilt nicht nur in der Nutzlosbranche, sondern überall. So ist es auch im BGB geregelt.

Daher kann man sich zurücklehnen bis tatsächlich mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte. Das ist in den zwielichtigen Branchen, um die es hier in diesem Forum geht, extrem selten.

Ob man vorher mit den Firmen, Inkasso oder Anwälten Kontakt aufnehmen soll, streiten sich manche Gelehrten. Wir hier sagen jedoch immer, wer nichts macht, kann auch nichts verkehrt machen. Wie schnell passiert es sonst, einen ungültigen Vertrag durch eine dumme Bemerkung rechtsgültig zu machen. Daher wenn man unbedingt etwas schreiben will, dieses zusammen mit einer Verbraucherzentrale oder Anwalt zu machen. Allerdings wirft man da gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher.

Ist es ein Problem des vermeintlichen Kunden, wenn eine Firma mangelhafte Sicherheiten gegenüber Missbrauch seiner Dienstleistungen walten lässt? Sicherlich nicht!

Also, locker bleiben.
Schöne Restweihnachten,
wahlhesse


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Grundsätzlich ist dem so, da die BEWEISPFLICHT beim gegenüber liegt, jedoch würde ich um Kosten zu vermeiden, den o.g. Weg beschreiten.Wenn ich mir unsicher bin und ich glaube es könnte etwas dran sein. :-D

Direkten Kontakt würde ich auch vermeiden!

TemAve Net GmbH in Köln | GoYellow.de
http://www.deutsches-unternehmensverzeichnis.com/Ave-Net-GmbH.html
TemAve Net GmbH, Köln - Handelsregister- und Firmendaten im Musterprofil
vgl.
TemAve Net GmbH in Köln

Tel gleich?


ggf gibt es hier ein ZUSAMMENHANG?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52592-temarca-gmbh-ave-net-gmbh-2.html

Wenn Sie hier ein wenig stöbern werden Sie merken welche ABGRÜNDE sich auf tun um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist dem so, da die BEWEISPFLICHT beim gegenüber liegt, jedoch würde ich um Kosten zu vermeiden, den o.g. Weg beschreiten..


Was für Kosten?


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Falls der Anruf durch den Themenstater ausgelöst worden und dies beweisbar ist.

Ein Blick in die Telefonrechnung wird dies doch zeigen, oder?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:44:00 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:41:27 ----------

Ich muss es präzisieren den Kontakt mit dem Anwalt würde ich vermeiden.


----------



## webwatcher (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist exact dasselbe wie bei diesen "Anbietern"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html

Noch nie ist es weiter gegangen  als Mahndrohmüll


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist exact dasselbe wie bei diesen "Anbietern"
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html
> 
> Noch nie ist es weiter gegangen  als Mahndrohmüll


Kann sein.... :-D


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

....nur zur Vervollständigung:
sehr gute Infos zum Mahnbescheid:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html


----------



## blubbla (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich möchte aber nochmals drauf hinweisen, dass das nicht meine Telefonnummer ist die ich angeblich verwendet haben soll und das Telefonat auch nicht geführt habe. Ich mein da könnte ja jeder kommen und irgendwelche Adressen druchsagen. Frage ist nun ob ich gegen die Telefonnummer die den Anruf gemacht hat eine Anzeige erstatten soll.


----------



## jalex2000 (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Dann Kaffee kochen und sich zurücklegen und sie kommen lassen... :-D

Habe gerade eine ähnliche Geschichte nur anders gelagert.

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier!


----------



## blubbla (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Ja vielen Dank und dann werde ich das Zeug einfach ignorieren.


----------



## ROMA7782 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

hallo

ich hab bzw mein mann hat heut auch post bekommen von TemAve Net GmbH,
es steht seine diensthandynummer drauf weiß nun nicht wie ich drauf reagieren soll........

er meint er hätt nirgends angerufen......

wie verhalte ich mich nun weiter????

liebe grüße roma


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

So, wie man sich verhält, wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft.

Dem muss man weder ein Leberwurstbrötchen geben, noch muss man sich dafür bei ihm rechtfertigen.


----------



## ROMA7782 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

ok dann reagieren wir da überhaupt nicht drauf.....

danke


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Wer das Mahnkasperletheater aussitzt, kann sein Geld behalten.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

Ein paar grundsätzliche rechtliche Ausführungen zu diesen Telefonsexfallen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-vision-communication-gmbh-49.html#post258545

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich ist):
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## ROMA7782 (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

ich danke dir bin echt froh diese seite gefunden zu haben hätt nicht gewusst was ich machen sollte.....

vielen vielen dank


----------



## noraluna (7 Mai 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Ein kurioser Anruf des Tages...mein Telefon klingelt, ring,ring!!!!

Ich: hallo
Sie: hallo,wer ist da?Ist das ihre Rufnummer?
Ich: kommt darauf an,aber wer sind sie denn?
Sie: ist das jetzt ihre nummer oder nicht?
Ich: kann sein, kommt darauf an wie gesagt-was wollen sie außerdem haben sie mich angerufen!!!!
Sie: ich heiße frau fett...sie haben eine rechnung zu begleichen und haben von dieser nummer aus 5mal eine Sexhotline angerufen...ich brauche jetzt ihre adresse damit ich ihnen die rechnung zuschicken kann...
Ich: Wie?Ich?hä?:roll: Ja wann denn und wie hoch ist der betrag??meine adresse bekommen sie nicht!
Sie: (total verzweifelt und wühtend!!):wall:ich brauche ihre adresse!!! wenn sie mir ihre adresse nicht geben dann schicke ich das zur STAATSANWALTSCHAFT!!!!denken sie ich rufe sie nur so aus spaß an!!!!!
Ich: ja klar kann doch jeder meine nummer wählen und nach meiner adresse fragen!!!rufen sie doch bei der staatsanwaltschaft an...wie heißen sie nochmal?
Sie: frau fett!
ich: fett wie dünn??

reagieren,werd ich darauf ganz bestimmt nicht!!ich bin froh diese beiträge hier gelesen zu haben!!!!danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2010)

*Calltalk / TemAve Net*

Hallo Leute, 

weiss nicht, ob mir jemande einen Streich gespielt hat, oder ist es Abzocke? Jedenfalls erhalte ich Rechnungen, die wollen, dass ich für Erotik-Service-Anrufe auf ein Handy bezahle. Es ist immer dieselbe Masche: Erstens kommt eine Rechnung über drei Mal 35 Euro, ein paar Tage später dann die "letzte Mahnung" mit Drohungen. Die Firmen um die es geht sind TemAveNet GmbH und CallTalk. 

Zahlen werde ich natürlich nicht. Ist Euch ähnliches passiert? Bei TemAve Net GmbH sind die wesentlichen Daten: 

angegebene Handynummer zu denen die Calls angeblich gingen: 017667825295. 
Anschrift: Rolshover Str, 45, 51105 Köln, Postfach 211131 50353 Köln
Geschäftsführerin: [ edit ] 
Telefon: 0221-96446-[ edit] 
E-Mail: [email protected]
laut denic.de ist die Webseite registriert auf[ edit] 

Für Calltalk gilt
017667825295
Postfach 150141, 42653 Solingen
[ edit] 
0212-25818-0
[email protected]
calltalk.de ist registriert auf [ edit]
tel-sex.de ist registriert auf [ edit] 
Anbei noch die Scans der Rechnungen: 

[noparse]http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/1446/cci2405201000003.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/3273/cci2405201000002.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5431/cci2405201000001.jpg
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/9974/cci2405201000000.jpg[/noparse]


----------



## Mike Held (9 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Mein Vater hat von TemAveNet eine Rechnung über Telefonate von über 1100.-€ bekommen.Darauf stand aber eine ganz andere Nummer von der aus angerufen wurde.
Ich frage mich halt schon auch wieso der Anwalt einfach eine x-beliebige Nummer nimmt bzw.wie der an die Nummer meines Vaters kommt.
Wir haben die Bezahlung natürlich nicht vorgenommen und ausserdem Strafanzeige bei der Polizei gestellt.:wall:
Das ist eine absolute Schweinerei.Mein Vater ist 78 Jahre alt und ihm wird unterstellt, das er solche Sch...Nummern anruft.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:09:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:03:36 ----------

Die Anrufe sind echt immer der Hammer.
Am besten gleich auflegen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



Mike Held schrieb:


> Rechnung über Telefonate von über 1100.-€ bekommen.Darauf stand aber eine ganz andere Nummer von der aus angerufen wurde.





Mike Held schrieb:


> eine x-beliebige Nummer nimmt bzw.wie der an die  Nummer meines Vaters kommt.


Die Nummer stimmt womöglich, nur gehört die nicht deinem Vater (schreibst du). Also hat TemAve den falschen Empfänger zur richtigen Nummer ermittelt. So was passiert schon mal, nur frage ich mich, was (oder wen) es da anzuzeigen gibt?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, erfolgen die Anrufe als Rückruf durch den gewünschten Operator an die beim ersten Anruf frei geschaltete Nummer.


----------



## Mike Held (9 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Nicht ich habe diie Post erhalten, sondern mein 78 jähriger Vater.
Die haben auch schon meinem Vater Geld vom Konto abgebucht.
Und das der Anwalt so etwas nicht prüft ist unüblich.
Wie die Adresse mit meinem Vater in Verbindung gebracht wird, weiss nur TemAveNet.Die versuchen auf allen wegen ältere Personen reinzulegen.
Unser Anwalt wirds richten.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:49:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:46:37 ----------




Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Die Nummer stimmt womöglich, nur gehört die nicht deinem Vater (schreibst du). Also hat TemAve den falschen Empfänger zur richtigen Nummer ermittelt. So was passiert schon mal, nur frage ich mich, was (oder wen) es da anzuzeigen gibt?
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, erfolgen die Anrufe als Rückruf durch den gewünschten Operator an die beim ersten Anruf frei geschaltete Nummer.


 
Das ist Blödsinn.Bist du von TemAveNet?
Mein Vater hat eine prepaid-Nummer und hat mit 78 Jahren bestimmt nichts mit so einem Dreck zu tun.
Und so etwas passiert nicht schon mal.Da ist System dahinter.in der Hoffnung das ein älterer Mensch aus Furcht so etwas bezahlt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:51:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:49:25 ----------

Das ist bestimmt kein Streich.Passiert im Haus meines Vaters mehrere Male die Woche.Und die sind richtig frech und drohen sogar am Telefon.
Einfach auslegen! Nicht mit denen reden!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



Mike Held schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn.


Bist du dir sicher? Warum postest du dann hier, wenn du die Problematik nun schon erörtert hast und warum braucht dein Vater dann noch einen Anwalt?


Mike Held schrieb:


> Bist du von TemAveNet?


Nein! Aber wenn du öfter mal hier im Forum vorbei schaust, begegnen wir uns auch des öfteren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

@Mods:
Wenn es um diese Firma geht, sollte man den Threadtitel entsprechend ändern, bzw. anpassen:

Temarca AVE-net GmbH
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52592-temarca-gmbh-ave-net-gmbh.html#post238688

TemAve Net GmbH (vormals: Temarca AVEnet GmbH)
AG Köln HRB 35199

Betroffene sollen mir bitte mal einen Briefkopf der Firma zukommen lassen (danke für die scans oben!), da ich gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch stehe, welche Firma da welche Forderungen stellt. Parallel schaue ich mir mal die Firmen(um)gründungen an. Ich habe da noch ein paar Fragen an Frau M.V. und den Herrn M.M. (u.a. hinsichtlich der Schreibweise des Nachnamens)


[AVE - net GmbH, Köln (Kowallekstraße 12-14, 50677 Köln). Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 14.02.2008 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 Absatz (1) und mit ihr die Änderung der Firma beschlossen.* Neue Firma: Temarca AVEnet GmbH*.
(...)
04.03.2009
*Temarca AVEnet GmbH*, Köln, Kowallekstr. 12-14, 50677 Köln.Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 02.03.2009 hat eine Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 Absatz (1) und mit ihr die Änderung der Firma beschlossen. *Neue Firma: TemAve Net GmbH. Geschäftsanschrift: Kowallekstr. 12-14, 50677 Köln.*


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Steht so in Verzeichnissen 
TemAve Net GmbH in Köln


> TemAve Net GmbH
> Rolshover Straße 45
> 51105 Köln (Kalk)


http://maps.google.de/maps/place?hl...ear=Bergisch+Gladbach&cid=4447531276735166772


> Temave Net GmbH
> Rolshover Straße 45, 51105 Köln 0221 96446-4009 ()
> Kategorie: 	Werbe- und Marketingunterne..., ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Tem Ave Net Temave net Temarca Teldanet
So. Jetzt finde ich das alles 

(Das ist alles korrekt bei dieser Firma, der Fehler lag auf meiner Seite... TEM AVE NET (TEM für Temarca) - nicht TE*A*M AVE NET - aber es bleibt dabei, dass die Frau GF auf der Rechnung mit zwei L geschrieben wird. Im schweizerischen Handelsregister steht sie mit nur einem L. Wo ist denn das zweite L geblieben?
ave-net.de/impressum.html )


----------



## Sisqo (29 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Hi Leute,

Ich glaube ich bin ein Opfer dieser Firma. Ich hab im Internet eine Seite gefunden : [noparse]Telefonsex mit Bilder | Telefon Erotik online  [/noparse]   Die Telefonsex Nummer sind keine 09005 Vorwahlen sondern Ortsnummer . Und auf der Webseite findet man keine info wie viel ein gespräche kostet. Hab da jetzt 2-3 mal angerufen und ich wurde nicht drauf hingewissen was das gespräche kostet. Hab gedacht diese kostet wie ein normales Standert Telefonart. Jetzt soll ich 105 Euro zahlen Mahnung. Also könnt ihr mir dabei weiter helfen, soll man jetzt Zahlen oder nicht ???   

mfg Sisqo


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



Sisqo schrieb:


> ng. Also könnt ihr mir dabei weiter helfen, soll man jetzt Zahlen oder nicht ???





webwatcher schrieb:


> Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist exact dasselbe wie bei diesen "Anbietern"
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/49753-vision-bill-vision-communication-gmbh.html
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...teil-2-trc-telemedia-mb-direct-phone-ltd.html
> 
> Noch nie ist es weiter gegangen  als Mahndrohmüll


PS: das "Geschäftsmodell" ist im übrigen nicht erlaubt


----------



## schausi (8 September 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

schade das ich den beitrag erst jetzt gelesen habe aber besser spät als nie.

ich habe bei der besagten firma gearbeitet. einfach nicht drauf reagieren und wenn der anwalt nervt soll er beweisen das du da angerufen hast. das kann er nicht.  wenn du fragen hast bitte melden ich helfe dir gerne.

gruss
M.


----------



## schausi (8 September 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

also wie schon eben in einem anderen tread erwähnt bin ich eine ehemalige mitarbeiterin von ave net oder procam oder chatline hansen oder wie sie auch immer jetzt heisst. 

wer hilfe braucht bitte an mich wenden. ich weiss wie dort vorgegangen wird denn ich habe selbst telefoniert und auch die sogenannten [ edit]  (hihi) ermittelt.  also ich freue mich über eure fragen.


p.s. die frauen sind nicht wirklich heiss. 
heiss sind sie nur auf euer geld.

liebe grüsse


----------



## dvill (8 September 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



webwatcher schrieb:


> webwatcher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das "Geschäftsmodell" ist exact dasselbe wie bei diesen "Anbietern"
> ...


Niemand muss die Belästigung am Telefon erdulden. Der rote Knopf am Telefon löst das Problem. Im Falle von schwachsinnigen Schreiben hilft die Wertstofftonne für Papier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2010)

*AW: TemAve Net GmbH*



schausi schrieb:


> wer hilfe braucht bitte an mich wenden. ich weiss wie dort vorgegangen wird denn ich habe selbst telefoniert und auch die sogenannten [ edit]  (hihi) ermittelt.  also ich freue mich über eure fragen.


ich hätte schon Fragen... aber vielleicht schreibst Du besser einen kleinen Bericht und schickst mir den. Ich suche Material gegen soilche Anbieter zwecks Korrespondenz mit dem Justizministerium (nun ja, das steht zumindest auf meinem Arbeitsplan für Herbst)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)

Frau, erzähl das doch einfach mal den Kölner Behörden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2013)

[freundliche Mitarbeiterin] @FA-5283.fin-nrw.de
edit: ein kleines Vögelchen erzählte mir, dass man hier durchaus empfangsbereite Ohren finden kann:
http://www.behoerdenwegweiser.de/finanzamt/finanzamt_5283.html
falls Dir langweilig ist


----------



## domi-sunny (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab gerade gelesen, dass diese Aventa net gmbh eine ......firma ist..aber ich hab ein Problem, ich hab immer wieder auf meinem Kontozug einen Abzug, heute schon wieder mit der Erläuterung "Aventa Net Gmbh" für 35€ und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll..ich weiß nicht wofür und was..ich bin gerade verzweifelt


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Januar 2014)

"Immer wieder"? Seit wann? Wie bist Du denn bisher damit verfahren? Hast Du die Lastschriften nicht zurückgegeben?


----------



## domi-sunny (18 Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich ich weiß gar nicht was ich tun soll..ich hab versucht die Firma angeschrieben mich aufzuklären woher der Abzug stamm, aber keine Antwort!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, was dieses Unternehmen macht, zum Geschäftszweig gehören diese..was machen die? Ich habe den Namen Aventa GmbH noch nie gehört..


----------



## bernhard (18 Januar 2014)

Siehe:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...chriften-die-6-wochen-maer.26284/#post-272577


----------



## domi-sunny (18 Januar 2014)

Wow!! Dankeschön, jetzt hab ich wieder Hoffnung..du bist der beste!!


----------



## domi-sunny (18 Januar 2014)

Aber ich will das aufklären..wenn ich irgendwie eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe dann zahl ich dafür, aber ich will wissen wieso der Abzug da ist.


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Januar 2014)

Unsinn. Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, das aufklären zu müssen. Wenn diese "Firma" was will, muss sie Dir glaubhaft machen, wann Du wo was wie zu welchen Konditionen bestellt hast, und wie Du über Dein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden bist.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2014)

domi-sunny schrieb:


> Aber ich will das aufklären..wenn ich irgendwie eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen habe dann zahl ich dafür, aber ich will wissen wieso der Abzug da ist.


Vielleicht hat jemand deine DATEN genutzt und sich dort irgendwie angemeldet?


----------



## domi-sunny (18 Januar 2014)

Also ist eure Meinung, wenn ich nicht weiß, was der Posten auf meinem Kontoauszug ist, sollte ich zur Bank gehen und den Abzug widerrufen und dann abwarten wie sie reagieren.

Aber werde ich dann nicht angezeigt oder angeklagt oder so..nicht, dass der Abzug eigentlich rechtens ist und ich muss dann Bußgeld oder so zahlen :-/


----------



## BenTigger (19 Januar 2014)

Wenn ich eine Firma XY nicht kenne, die von meinem Konto Geld abbucht, kann ich dafür nicht bestraft, angezeigt, oder sonstwas werden, wenn ich das Geld dann wieder zurückbuchen lasse, also der Abbuchung widerspreche. Das ist mein Recht, dies zu tun.

Wie heisst es in den AGBs der Geldinstitite:

*1. Grundsatz
"Lastschriften sind vorläufig, bis dass sie genehmigt werden."*

und du genemigst ja nur die Lastschrift nicht.

In diesem Falle hat die Firma die Möglichkeit mich anzuschreiben, mir mitzuteilen, dass die Abuchung von meinem Konto wieder zurückgerufen wurde und sie möchte nun von mir Geld für die Leistung haben, die sie mir erbracht haben.

Im schlimmsten Fall hab ich z.B. bei Firma ABC was bestellt, und auf meinem Kontoauszug steht aber XY, weil aus irgendwelchen Gründen die Firma das Firmenkonto unter einem anderen Namen bereibt, als mir bekannt ist.

Und dann könnte die Firma im schlimmsten Falle die Rückbuchungsgebühren, die ihr entstanden sind (weil sich die Geldinstitute die Rückbuchung bezahlen lassen), von mir zurück verlangen. Da muss sie mir aber schon darlegen, das ich das wissen musste, da ich z.B. diesen Hinweis im Vertrag mit unterschrieben habe 

z.B. Wenn du bei einem Supermarkt einkaufst (ohne Pin) und dann auf dem Einkaufszettel unterschreiben musst, dass du die Abbuchung genehmigst, steht dort, dass du bei Rückbuchung oder fehlender Kontodeckung, die Rücklastschriftgebühren mit übernehmen musst. Also selbst da darfst du das Geld zurück beordern. Nur das Kostet dann eben etwas.

Wie auch immer, wenn ich jemanden nicht kenne, der Geld von meinem Konto abbucht, muss ER mir beweisen, wer er ist und das er zu Recht mein Geld bekommt.
Vor allem wenn ich so gewissenhaft wie du, schon versuchte mit denen in Kontakt zu treten. Klappt das NICHT, dann Geld zurück und die müssen sich rühren wenn sie weiter mein Geld wollen.

Beispiel:
Vielleicht bin ja gar nicht ich derjenige, von dem Sie Geld wollen, sondern es ist Max Musterfrau und die haben nur versehentlich einen Zahlendreher bei der Eingabe der Kontodaten verursacht.


----------



## domi-sunny (19 Januar 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfe 

Nur noch eins: Wie widerrufe ich das, weisst du ich habe erst vor kurzem mein Konto eröffnet und weiß nicht wie das geht. Muss ich da einfach zur Bank gehen und sagen, sie sollen das wieder zurückbuchen oder?!?


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2014)

> Muss ich da einfach zur Bank gehen und sagen, sie sollen das wieder zurückbuchen oder?!?


 
Jo


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2014)

Und nicht von den Bankangestellten einschüchtern lassen. Es ist Dein Konto, Dein Geld und Du bist derjenige, der die Zahlung abschließend nicht genehmigt. Die werden wahrscheinlich versuchen, Dir was anderes zu erzählen, aber da ist der von Goblin gepostete Link weiter oben recht hilfreich.

Bei der 6-Wochen-Mähr hat die Bank eigentlich zwei Optionen offen. Entweder sie legen die Einzugsermächtigung vor oder sie buchen zurück. Ersteres können die im Regelfall nicht, weil die Banken da "vertrauensvoll" ohne Vorlage dieser Ermächtigungen zusammen- und Betrügern in die Hände arbeiten.


----------



## BenTigger (19 Januar 2014)

Ach noch was:
Wenn du das nun zurück buchen lässt, heisst das nicht, die buchen nie wieder ab. 
Achte auf dein Konto, denn es kann durchaus sein, dass du noch ein paar mal zur Bank laufen darfst, um wieder unberechtigte Abbuchungen zurück zu fordern. 
Ist etwas lästig aber leider nicht anders machbar, ausser du sperrst das Konto. Aber das ist ja unpraktisch 
Zumindest sollte dich dann beruhigen, das es denen jedesmal ihr eigenes Geld kostet, wenn du eine Lastschrift wiederrufst. 
Irgendwann werden die schon anders an dich herantreten, wenn sie wirklich dich meinen, oder du hörst nichts mehr von denen, wenn es nur die falsche Kontonummer war.


----------



## jupp11 (19 Januar 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Achte auf dein Konto, denn es kann durchaus sein, dass du noch ein paar mal zur Bank laufen darfst, um wieder unberechtigte Abbuchungen(Lastschriften)  zurück zu fordern.


Allzuoft wiederholt   sich das in der Regel nicht. Immerhin  kostet das die "Selbstbediener" je nach Bank ca 5-10€. 
Infos dazu > http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2014)

domi-sunny schrieb:


> Aber werde ich dann nicht angezeigt oder angeklagt oder so..nicht, dass der Abzug eigentlich rechtens ist und ich muss dann Bußgeld oder so zahlen :-/



"Rückbuchung einer Lastschrift" ist keine Straftat und auch keine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Auch dann nicht, wenn sich wider Erwarten herausstellen sollte, dass ein Zahlungsanspruch bestanden hat (aber das müsste der Abbucher erst einmal beweisen, es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe, das Gegenteil beweisen zu müssen).

Das alles interessiert weder Staatsanwalt noch Polizei. Das ist kein Strafrecht, sondern reines Zivilrecht.

Unterschied zwischen Strafrecht und Zivilrecht:
Strafrecht ist z.B. wenn Ede Klawuttke ins Haus einbricht und den Schmuck mitgehen lässt. =>Einbruchdiebstahl.

Zivilrecht ist, wenn Erna Priehl behauptet, der Knallerbsenstrauch von Nachbar Maier habe ihre Maschendrahtzaun beschädigt. Das interessiert keinen Staatsanwalt, folglich gibt es da auch keine "Anklage". Sondern Erna Priehl muss den Nachbarn vor dem Amtsgericht auf Schadenersatz verklagen. Da muss sie dann aber nachweisen, dass der Schaden nicht vom Regen, sondern wirklich von den Knallerbsen gekommen ist.

Wer einen Anspruch stellt und sich auf für ihn günstige Tatsachen beruft, muss den Beweis antreten.

Wenn Du Dich nicht erinnern kannst, bei TemAve Net etwas bestellt zu haben, dann wird das auch wohl so sein - denn Du bist nicht dement und außerdem voll geschäftsfähig. Die TemAve müsste nun Dir beweisen, dass Du (und niemand sonst) die Bestellung aufgegeben hast, und dass Du über das Widerrufsrecht in Textform belehrt wurdest. Unmöglich, wenn nie erfolgt. Daher werden die auch nicht klagen, selbst wenn das theoretisch immer möglich ist.

Verboten ist das nicht. Auch Du kannst Deinen Nachbarn verklagen, weil der angeblich bei Dir 2 Tonnen Pferdemist bestellt und nicht bezahlt hat. Dein klitzekleines Problem dabei: Du wirst es nicht beweisen können. Daher machst Du das auch nicht, weil Du nämlich verlierst und alle Kosten zahlen musst, auch die Anwaltskosten des Nachbarn.


----------



## hauseltr (20 Januar 2014)

domi-sunny schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe
> 
> Nur noch eins: Wie widerrufe ich das, weisst du ich habe erst vor kurzem mein Konto eröffnet und weiß nicht wie das geht. Muss ich da einfach zur Bank gehen und sagen, sie sollen das wieder zurückbuchen oder?!?



Wenn es mal sein muss: Sowas mache ich via Internet! Zugriff auf das Konto, Abbuchung anklicken und zurück buchen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 Januar 2014)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Wenn es mal sein muss: Sowas mache ich via Internet! Zugriff auf das Konto, Abbuchung anklicken und zurück buchen!


Geht leider noch nicht bei allen Banken. Die Rückgabe über Internet ist z.B. bei der Ing-Diba und einigen Volksbanken problemlos möglich. Ansonsten: Nimm deinen Kontoauszug, geh zu deiner Bankfiliale und zeig denen die Belastung(en), die zurückgebucht werden soll(en).


----------



## ani (24 Mai 2017)

schausi schrieb:


> *AW: TemAve Net GmbH*
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ...


Hallo,

bin auch eine ehemalige, suche dringend kontakt zu anderen,

bitte melde Dich

lieben dank

grüße


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2017)

Dann versuch sie direkt über PN (hier heißt das "Unterhaltung" rechts oben in der Menüleiste) zu kontaktieren.
Ob jemand in einem 7 Jahre alten Thread noch liest wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## jupp11 (24 Mai 2017)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/members/schausi.17259/


> schausi wurde zuletzt gesehen: *Heute *um 07:43 Uhr


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2017)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder ...


----------



## BenTigger (24 Mai 2017)

Und Schausi hat sie schon ange PN 

Wollte auch grade darauf hinweisen, das der User nur die beiden Nachrichten vor 7 Jahren schrieb, und schaute, wann er zuletzt Online war.
Huch... vor 6 Min. sagte das System und er schreibt eine PN 
Gut, wenn einer das Thema nach so langer Zeit noch im Blick hat


----------



## Ladykracher (10 November 2017)

Hallo , wir haben November 2017 und ich hätte ebenfalls eine Frage dazu . 
Mein Partner hat angeblich 2015 dort angerufen , lt Anwälte sollten wir erst reagieren wenn ein manhnbescheid vom Gericht kommt . Dieser kam gestern vom Gericht in Coburg . Wie sollen wir nun reagieren ? Ich muss dazu sagen , dass er nicht mehr weiß da im Netz was geklickt zu haben . ( war auch alles vor meiner Zeit ) . 
Wie gestalten wir den Wiederspruch ? 
Ich suche auch diese RE erst mal um zu sehen ob es überhaupt seine Nummer war .


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2017)

Das steht alles in der Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung in dem Schreiben und im Internet > HIER <.

Außerdem, was nun, _angerufen_ oder _was geklickt_? Hier gehts doch immer nur um Anrufe, oder? Kann gut sein, dass da einer rumeiert und der bin nicht ich.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 November 2017)

Das Mahngericht prüft den Anspruch nicht und der Antragsteller muss auch nichts begründen:
Ich könnte zum Beispiel einen Mahnbescheid über 100.000€ gegen Dich beantragen und der würde auch zugestellt. Jetzt darfst Du Dir als Anspruchsgegner überlegen, ob die Forderung rechtens ist. Widersprichst Du, liegt der Ball wieder im Feld des Antragstellers: Der muss sich jetzt überlegen, ob er einen Rückzieher macht oder klagt. Und wenn er klagt, muss endlich Futter bei die Fische und der Anspruch muss begründet werden. Sollte das wirklich ehrlich echt passieren, wäre immer noch genug Zeit, über die Inanspruchnahme eines Anwalts nachzudenken.

Ein Widerspruch gegen einen Mahnbescheid muss auch nicht groß begründet werden. Der Antragsteller hat ja auch nichts begründet. Da reicht dann ein Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## Ladykracher (10 November 2017)

Herzlichen Dank erst mal für eure Antworten , wir werden das ganze am Montag dann doch lieber den Anwalt übergeben . Es liegt eine Rechnung über ein Telefonat vor , dass aber mein Freund nicht geführt hat , so seine Aussage. Mit dieser Rechnung wer er ja 2015 schon beim Anwalt . Ich werde berichten wie es ausgeht das ganze . 
Es handelt sich war " nur " um 128 € mit dem ganzen mahngebühren aber immerhin !


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2017)

Anwalt kostet Geld ...
... ich gäbe es erst aus wenn zwingend notwendig


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2017)

Hippo, die Frage ist offen, ob die Rechnung vom Telekomunikationsanbieter ist oder nur ein Stück Papier von irgendeinem, der behauptet, ich hätte mit ihm telefoniert. Dann Beweise her... das es meine Telefonnummer war und das ICH mit ihm telefoniert habe 
Ich würde auch erst mal nur ein Kreuz machen und warten ob sie sich dann melden und vor Gericht gehen. Dann ist es so langsam Zeit, das Geld zum Anwalt zu tragen...
Du... zahlt die Rechtschutz in solch einem Falle die Anwaltskosten überhaupt?


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2017)

Müßt ich nachfragen ob diese EDV-Risiken drin sind.
Eben - und grad weil die Frage erstmal komplett offen ist - erstmal widersprechen und kein Geld ausgeben


----------



## Ladykracher (10 November 2017)

Die Rechnung stammt von aventa.net ich stelle morgen ein Foto ein . Es wurde mit einem Berater ?! Und mit einer Dame namens Leila angeblich telefoniert , wohl Telefon Sex .. 
evtl hat ja jemand exact die selbe Rechnung bekommen , sollte es sich da um eine Art von Betrug handeln .


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2017)

Mal kurz Tante Gurgel befragt ...

https://www.google.de/search?q=aven...fox-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=4eoGWtW6JLDBXrLVp4AJ


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2017)

> wohl Telefon Sex


Nein, die machen so esoterischen Kram, Lebensberatung, Horoskope, Kartenlegen, Psychomurks.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 November 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich würde auch erst mal nur ein Kreuz machen und warten ob sie sich dann melden und vor Gericht gehen. Dann ist es so langsam Zeit, das Geld zum Anwalt zu tragen...
> Du... zahlt die Rechtschutz in solch einem Falle die Anwaltskosten überhaupt?


Ja...


----------



## Hippo (13 November 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ... Du... zahlt die Rechtschutz in solch einem Falle die Anwaltskosten überhaupt?



Ja, sofern es nicht ein Uraltvertrag ist der Internetrisiken noch ausschließt


----------



## Ralf Frosihn (12 September 2021)

Habe AWENTA net in Köln angerufen mal ne Frage sind die Frauen dort hübsch oder verarschen sie dich bitte schreibe mal einer und seine Erfahrungen g Ralf


----------

